
Build a 300-Mile Wall Around SF During Burning Man - crc321
http://megagogo.co/
======
minimaxir
This is not an effective Kickstarter parody because the financial goal is
actually somewhat reasonable.

~~~
lambdasquirrel
Are you saying that we should do it?

~~~
fredkbloggs
Are you saying that we shouldn't?

------
kristopolous
Wait, this is just the Maginot line all over again.

Surely they'll come back through Medford, go down through Crescent City where
they will ferry out from Mendocino in elaborately colorful barges with high
artistic merit, only then to dock back into the bay and storm the city with
their DJ tanks once again.

Have we learned nothing from WW2 and the battles of ancient Greece?

------
strictnein
Another option: build the wall around Burning Man after it's started.

------
yellowapple
I'd rather build a wall around San Francisco _before_ Burning Man so that us
folks between SF and Black Rock don't get flooded with San Franciscans.

------
pieguy
The "quarter mile stretch of wall all to your own" reward already has over 16k
backers. How are they planning to deliver when the wall is only 300 miles?

~~~
fredkbloggs
Obviously they'll just have to build multiple concentric walls. This will also
sap the morale of any burners who are ambitious enough to climb over the outer
one.

------
pcrh
The tunnel under the midwest project reminded me of the SF to NY burrito
delivery project: The Alameda-Weehawken Burrito Tunnel.

[http://idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-
weehawken_burrito_t...](http://idlewords.com/2007/04/the_alameda-
weehawken_burrito_tunnel.htm)

------
strictnein
After this one is successfully funded and completed, may I suggest building a
wall around Austin during the next SXSW?

------
nine_k
One of the few parodies that actually made me laugh IRL.

I wonder if almost $2M raised are also a parody.

~~~
space_fountain
It's two billion, but yes, it's a parody. First this is literally the only
thing on the site. There are some others at the bottom but if you try to click
on them or really almost anything else it says:

The volume of pledges has overwhelmed our system and we’re unable to process
your pledge at this time. We’re attempting to fix the problem as quickly as
possible but half our developers have taken advantage of our unlimited
vacation policy to finish their LED mindfulness art car.

In the meantime, please share your support of this campaign with your
community to help them reach their goal. Namaste.

Edit:

And if you are for some reason interested here is the code they are using to
generate the number of donations/the amount. The number of donations is just
the number of seconds since July 29th and the donation amount is just 2926
times that. It updates every random amount of time

Edit:

Sorry new here. Can't get it to take javascript. I guess they're worried about
code injection.

------
igetspam
If this doesn't get funded, perhaps we can start a "Burn SF to the ground.
Again." campaign.

------
mhurron
Just have Cthulhu destroy it, followed by San Francisco itself.

